# Classic Car upto £50k & Why



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok i love some classic metal fast ford big time but here is my dream classic to have in the garage and at shows

So what would you buy with upto £50k budget and why?

Ever since having a e30 in the 80's i have hankered after another this example or Evolution will do fine i wish, missed the boat with the cost rises on the e30 M3 as well all to expensive know , so should i look at e30 325i Sport in same colour or Black?

:argie:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

It would have to be a Mercedes 190e Cosworth. Always loved them since i was wee, even found my Corgi model one the other week :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> It would have to be a Mercedes 190e Cosworth. Always loved them since i was wee, even found my Corgi model one the other week :thumb:


I have had the pleasure of driving one dog leg gearbox taking a bit of getting used too , but great unusual choice , pics would be good:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I have had the pleasure of driving one dog leg gearbox taking a bit of getting used too , but great unusual choice , pics would be good:thumb:


Yes the dog leg gearbox would be fun, need to find a pic of my ideal one.

Hard to find a nice one, ones i see seem to have had a beating from the chav stick :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on how "classic" we are going , I reckon £40k + would get me a mint example of one of these










Why - Well my dad used to have one when I was younger and I loved it !!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

BMW e30 M3 (Red imo)
Ford Escort mk2 RS2000
Ford Sierra RS500
VW Golf mk2 G60 Edition 1 (pearl grey imo)

Just a few classics i would love to own one day.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

R7KY D as Classic as you want for £50K good example and very nice


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> BMW e30 M3
> Ford Escort mk2 RS2000
> Ford Sierra RS500
> VW Golf mk2 G60 Edition 1 (pearl grey)
> ...


I love it when people get greedy:lol: you have selected very wisely having had a run in the G60 at speed i loved the supercharger , thats some quality 80's metal RS500 :argie::argie:
Why not get a mettalic Grey RS1600i and RS Mexico to keep the others company


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ford sierra rs500 cosworth . Ive loved them since i was a kid .


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Ford sierra rs500 cosworth . Ive loved them since i was a kid .


same ere:thumb: sorry for crap pic!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

The E30 is such a great looking car. I would love a M3 evolution .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Exotica said:


> The E30 is such a great looking car. I would love a M3 evolution .


Fully agree with that, finger tip steering control with fantastic feel of the road and a back end that can be controlled with ease with practice, but to get the best out of a e30 non M3 you need to add a LSD as if you don't the rear end replacement can get expensive speak with experience on that one driving a little bit to hard in the 80"s:thumb:

(Disclaimer to non car fobs on DW i'm not suggesting you drive the car on Drugs but fit a Limited Slip Diff LSD )


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Yes the dog leg gearbox would be fun, need to find a pic of my ideal one.
> 
> Hard to find a nice one, ones i see seem to have had a beating from the chav stick :lol:


Chav Stick :lol: these can do a lot of destruction on a classic car, but hey its there cash


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd like to say Lamborghini Miura but just realised how expensive they are now. 

I was then trying to find a road going Lancia 037 and found one for £220,000. 

So I'll happily settle with this.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Mercedes Cosworth Evo or Lotus Carlton 

Proper cars with real engineering and they look great on the roads


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Is that Lancia yours Kerr, stunning either way


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

This  http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=210235

(well something similar anyway)

Or a datsun 260z
22B Subaru
mk2 escort
mk2 escort with 2.0T engine
M6 BMW
190E cossie
escort cosworth
I dunno what else really lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

isubaru said:


> Is that Lancia yours Kerr, stunning either way


That's not a Lancia. It's a De Tomaso Pantera GTS.

I can only dream of owning one.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If you'll allow ' modern ' classics, I'd say that NSXs will only go up in value. Same for Corrado vr6 storms. Maybe an M1, or a Z1 also 635 CSI. If I came into money I'd rather have 10-20 of more ' normal ' collector cars than one Ferrari or Mclaren that you couldn't take anywhere for fear of petty vandalism by mouth breathers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

FAO Kerr you find the Biggest Car and Biggest Driver :lol: know can you prove you ain't broken the £50k rule:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> Mercedes Cosworth Evo or Lotus Carlton
> 
> Proper cars with real engineering and they look great on the roads


Well Lotus Carlton been in the back of one of these at very silly speed the performance for the 80's was amazing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

isubaru said:


> Is that Lancia yours Kerr, stunning either way


No but i think it may be him driving:thumb:


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> That's not a Lancia. It's a De Tomaso Pantera GTS.
> 
> I can only dream of owning one.


Ah ok, its amazing! Just been staring at it and noticed the driver, hope I didn't offend by asking if it was yous! :lol:


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

1989 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

isubaru said:


> Ah ok, its amazing! Just been staring at it and noticed the driver, hope I didn't offend by asking if it was yous! :lol:


You will be fine he won't be offended, he was Scottish Slimmer of the Year last year and know has a MX5 Know:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> FAO Kerr you find the Biggest Car and Biggest Driver :lol: know can you prove you ain't broken the £50k rule:doublesho


Can't see many for sale.

Here is a nice one(that needs to be a different colour) and not a GTS, but $39,000 is under £25,000.

http://www.collectioncar.com/detailed.php?ad=43099&category_id=1&lang=en
That sounds a bargain.


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

A 993 in Arena red or a 288 GTO (would need a lotto win for that one)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> You will be fine he won't be offended, he was Scottish Slimmer of the Year last year and know has a MX5 Know:lol:


I could do with winning it right enough.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Can't see many for sale.
> 
> Here is a nice one(that needs to be a different colour) and not a GTS, but $39,000 is under £25,000.
> 
> ...


£25K is this for a Fiberglass Replica?:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

isubaru said:


> A 993 in Arena red or a 288 GTO (would need a lotto win for that one)


 I like very much but i think some rules might have been broken:lol:


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> You will be fine he won't be offended, he was Scottish Slimmer of the Year last year and know has a MX5 Know:lol:


Ah, well the guy in the De Tomaso is certainly no MX5 driver!


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> I like very much but i think some rules might have been broken:lol:


Your right, lets go for a non turbo then, i'd still be happy with that.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

isubaru said:


> Ah, well the guy in the De Tomaso is certainly no MX5 driver!


Funny how it is so easy to stereotype:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> same ere:thumb: sorry for crap pic!


:argie::argie:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

£50k I'd probably rebuild my own 911 to concourse standards but my perfect spec, keeping all the little foibles that make it 'my 911' the threadbare steering wheel, the 2 little dints in the roof that were caused by SWMBO dropping the crimbo candle holders on it, the chewed rear seatbelts and buckles the dog took a fancy to when he was a puppy etc just so it still feels like mine.

That wouldn't swallow the whole £50k, so I'd be on the hunt for an immaculate W208 CLK 55 cab to go with my 230K cab


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

One of these: Twinc....cos I had a Mk1 Mexico, but loved these - rare even back then, but I was fortunate enough to be friends with a guy who owned one and it just had 'that' twin-cam sound - unmistakable.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Spinonit said:


> One of these: Twinc....cos I had a Mk1 Mexico, but loved these - rare even back then, but I was fortunate enough to be friends with a guy who owned one and it just had 'that' twin-cam sound - unmistakable.


:argie::argie: Stunning with style, guy that worked in the quarry where i used to race my Scambler many moons ago had a MK1 Escourt with Rover V8 with huge General Grabber tyres with flared arches , it was not the best looker , but when he took me for a crazy drive one day it was simply amazing noise outrageous performance for it's time and tyre shredding good, i bet it would show up some of the new drift cars


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Few on this site I would like!!!
Www.4starclassics.com


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

heavyd said:


> Few on this site I would like!!!
> Www.4starclassics.com


Just a few


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

This, I love the mk1 and the cortina, all before my time but I would dearly love to own one.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Melkor said:


> This, I love the mk1 and the cortina, all before my time but I would dearly love to own one.


OMG you just have caused a Divorce, that is simply stunning is that an original colour if so i need to seriously re think the e30 route:argie::argie:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol it is very nice indeed, would a rs turbo be allowed as a classic yet?
Sorry Derek i don't know if it is a original colour, someone on here must know.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Melkor said:


> Lol it is very nice indeed, would a rs turbo be allowed as a classic yet?
> Sorry Derek i don't know if it is a original colour, someone on here must know.


RS Turbo NOOOOO:spam: , my wife has just told me someone she knew had one that colour there you go

Only Kidding with the RS:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I love them


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Right just found out it was an original colour, it is called Le mans green.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

possul said:


> I love them


think you may like this then :argie:

Couple of pics of one of the best E Types in the world im told


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Melkor said:


> Right just found out it was an original colour, it is called Le mans green.


So the wife was right again i will be doing some homework on that colour and car know :thumb:, thanks for posting


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

heavyd said:


> Few on this site I would like!!!
> Www.4starclassics.com


Try going to the showroom - self control wobbled when I was last there.

For me to drive and enjoy it'd be an E30 M3 but good ones are only just within the £50k figure and climbing. Ditto a 996 Turbo and both can only go up.

For investment maybe a VR6 Corrado - won't properly appreciate for a few years.

For nostalgia a Volvo P1800 or 911 G50 Carrera Coupe - and they have to start climbing soon.

I'll stop there lol.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Melkor said:


> This, I love the mk1 and the cortina, all before my time but I would dearly love to own one.


thats stunning:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm a man of simple tastes, a mini for me (doesn't even have to be a mk1, I'll be happy with a 90's rover incarnation of the isigonis masterpiece) having owned 2 they are great little cars and I'd happily own another. And seeing as I have a 50k budget I'll stick a load of money into the engine, can't whack the sound of a heavily tuned a series on a straight cut box.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> Depends on how "classic" we are going , I reckon £40k + would get me a mint example of one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we are talking auto erotica,I always yearned for one of these 
best post so far in my book :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

pooma said:


> I'm a man of simple tastes, a mini for me (doesn't even have to be a mk1, I'll be happy with a 90's rover incarnation of the isigonis masterpiece) having owned 2 they are great little cars and I'd happily own another. And seeing as I have a 50k budget I'll stick a load of money into the engine, can't whack the sound of a heavily tuned a series on a straight cut box.


Very good choice get the cooper works:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Mini Cooper with sportspack in almond green, mulberry red, island blue or Tahiti blue.

The rest of the money would be saved for rust repairs


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The price of classic cars is mental at the moment.

They have shot up to crazy levels where everything special is worth silly money.

Looking through classifieds I can find Lancia Statos for almost £400,000. 

What's happened to everyone being poor?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Mini Cooper with sportspack in almond green, mulberry red, island blue or Tahiti blue.
> 
> The rest of the money would be saved for rust repairs


:lol: very spacific, add in a new sub frame for good measure sports pack:thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think anyone else has mentioned it, and I'm not sure on prices these days, but I would love an RS200!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

transtek said:


> I don't think anyone else has mentioned it, and I'm not sure on prices these days, but I would love an RS200!!!


There is one on Autotrader just now with just 1100 miles on the clock.
£150,000 though.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...us/1500/onesearchad/used,new/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Would be a BMW 3.0 CSL for me. Would be needing a bit of work to sneak in at the £50k mark mind you.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

E30 evo simply because they are uber cool


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

AndyC said:


> Try going to the showroom - self control wobbled when I was last there.
> 
> For me to drive and enjoy it'd be an E30 M3 but good ones are only just within the £50k figure and climbing. Ditto a 996 Turbo and both can only go up.
> 
> ...


911 G50 Coupe have been rising for a while now. Keep having to review my insurance valuation.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Or a mint 911 964 model,turbo ofcourse


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

s29nta said:


> same ere:thumb: sorry for crap pic!


Same here, because i remember Steve Soper bringing the eggenburger Texaco car to the uk and giving the btcc guys a lesson in how to drive.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I love classic cars, if you want an E30 look out for a good 318is, I had agreed to buy one just a few months ago, only 50 - odd thou miles, it had a lsd too, was white with black leather - very rare in that model ! anyhow, the seller reneged on the deal  it was a beauty,
You should get a good E30 M3 for 20 - odd grand tho.
There are still some good 325 sports for sale at the mo, try the e30zone !
Personally, I think the E30 325 sport prices have gone way over "reasonable" 
and overpriced.
For me under 50k, it would be an immaculate series 3 V12 E type :thumb:
The green one in an earlier post is a series 1 - I think, it'll be well in excess of a 100k for a really good s 1 !!

I just bought a really nice 96 XJS Celebration, which is still regarded a classic.


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi here's my 325i sport had it 7 yrs spent most of its time tucked in the garage I paid £2800 for it back then not sure what's its worth now but a lovely car non the less can't beat the straight 6 sound. Also the seller have me a mint dash with the car no cracks that's in the loft.

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

chefy said:


> I love classic cars, if you want an E30 look out for a good 318is, I had agreed to buy one just a few months ago, only 50 - odd thou miles, it had a lsd too, was white with black leather - very rare in that model ! anyhow, the seller reneged on the deal  it was a beauty,
> You should get a good E30 M3 for 20 - odd grand tho.
> There are still some good 325 sports for sale at the mo, try the e30zone !
> Personally, I think the E30 325 sport prices have gone way over "reasonable"
> ...


Thanks thing is my budget figure is just hypothetical and just looking to see what people like, i would prefer a project from shell up that's just me


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

transtek said:


> I don't think anyone else has mentioned it, and I'm not sure on prices these days, but I would love an RS200!!!


 Broken the rule by a lot of cash sounds fantastic but the RS200 just does not do it for me rather have the Metro from same rallying era


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Deanoecosse said:


> Would be a BMW 3.0 CSL for me. Would be needing a bit of work to sneak in at the £50k mark mind you.


:argie::argie::argie: silly money and well above the £50k as you said and seeing one in flesh it fantastic


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd go for (and did) an Escort Mk 2 and a Delta integrale, neither car exactly "cheap" these days, but well under the 50k budget for the pair, and only likely to increase in value now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This and keep the change http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C336374


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

hows this then derekh929:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> hows this then derekh929:thumb:


6R4 so wrong but just so right, thanks for sharing, it's driving it that would be hard work but epic


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> E30 evo simply because they are uber cool


Could not argue with that comment but i missed the boat and completely out of reasonable by know approx 7 years ago got offered an e30 M3 for £12,500 oh how i regret not getting one, but hey the price may have stayen the same , that;s the way it is, know non EVO £20k


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

this would do nicely


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks thing is my budget figure is just hypothetical and just looking to see what people like, i would prefer a project from shell up that's just me


Get a Ford ? ! MK 1 or 2 Escorts - Mexico or RS 2000 - or Sierra Cosworth Not too complicated - so I've heard and read


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sheady82 said:


> this would do nicely


Simply stunning and here is me thinking they only came in black


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning and here is me thinking they only came in black


Exactly 500 RS500s were produced, all of them RHD for sale in the UK only - the biggest market for this kind of Ford car. It was originally intended that all 500 would be black, but in practice 56 white and 52 Moonstone Blue cars were produced,


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I love it when people get greedy:lol: you have selected very wisely having had a run in the G60 at speed i loved the supercharger , thats some quality 80's metal RS500 :argie::argie:
> Why not get a mettalic Grey RS1600i and RS Mexico to keep the others company


The g60's are crazy fun. My mate had one which had a stage 5 supercharger and still regrets selling it.

Lets not forget a supercharged golf mk3 VR6 (add that to the list in black magic). That colour is just lovely when detailed.

I love these old skool dubs and fast fords. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> The g60's are crazy fun. My mate had one which had a stage 5 supercharger and still regrets selling it.
> 
> Lets not forget a supercharged golf mk3 VR6 (add that to the list in black magic). That colour is just lovely when detailed.
> 
> I love these old skool dubs and fast fords. :thumb:


yes was a G60 Golf floating about when the the Carrado was , but the carrado did it for me love it


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> The price of classic cars is mental at the moment.
> 
> They have shot up to crazy levels where everything special is worth silly money.
> 
> ...


Simple. Better return on the right classic than any bank anywhere.

I've insured top end classic cars for almost 20 years and won't bore you with a lot of what's happened but those buying £1m+ cars now are peoe with real money not speculators.

F40 10 years ago was below £150k. A Classiche accredited car will now clear 5 times that.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AndyC said:


> Simple. Better return on the right classic than any bank anywhere.
> 
> I've insured top end classic cars for almost 20 years and won't bore you with a lot of what's happened but those buying £1m+ cars now are peoe with real money not speculators.
> 
> F40 10 years ago was below £150k. A Classiche accredited car will now clear 5 times that.


Yes alot of cash into classic look at Chris Evans one he bought went up millions 250gto i believe, also box arch quattro's, thing is i think it has built in the gains this time and not like the peaks and crashes seen in past imho, some you just cant go wrong some im not so sure.


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

By far the best sound echoing in a forest


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

e30sport32 said:


> Hi here's my 325i sport had it 7 yrs spent most of its time tucked in the garage I paid £2800 for it back then not sure what's its worth now but a lovely car non the less can't beat the straight 6 sound. Also the seller have me a mint dash with the car no cracks that's in the loft.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info that looks fantastic could post some more pics


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> E30 evo simply because they are uber cool


Have to agree with that:thumb:


----------

